# TWRP 2.5 Restosre Problem



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been playing with some CM10.1 Roms and goomanager so I switched from CWM to TWRP to facilitate faster flashing.  I like TWRP but discovered that, while it appears to make nandroid backups correctly, it only restores /system and /boot correctly. Every time I do a restore it's just like doing a "factory" reset (though obviously on a TP a true factory reset would involve the Dr.) and I get the initial startup screen when the system reboots.  Is anyone else running TWRP 2.5 and having this issue?  I've done a bit of poking around in the forums but haven't come across anything useful.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

OptimusI said:


> I've been playing with some CM10.1 Roms and goomanager so I switched from CWM to TWRP to facilitate faster flashing. I like TWRP but discovered that, while it appears to make nandroid backups correctly, it only restores /system and /boot correctly. Every time I do a restore it's just like doing a "factory" reset (though obviously on a TP a true factory reset would involve the Dr.) and I get the initial startup screen when the system reboots. Is anyone else running TWRP 2.5 and having this issue? I've done a bit of poking around in the forums but haven't come across anything useful.


 if you read any post that has twrp or cwm in its name, you would know they haven't fixed that bug. So most have gone to cwm or use 2.4.1 since that still works.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok thanks for the heads up. I read several posts about TWRP, none of which mentioned that bug, though there are a lot of posts about TWRP out there.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Rom Toolbox Pro will install any version of TWRP or CWM on your touchpad. It's under Rom Management.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

TRWP 2.6.1.0 is available for the TP.

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Guess if 2.6 is good enough for shumash, it's good enough for me.



> i use 2.6 and have never had a problem.


----------



## Y314K (Jan 21, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Rom Toolbox Pro will install any version of TWRP or CWM on your touchpad. It's under Rom Management.


Will it install it from the .img file that is available from the TWRP site ???? I don't see anymore release in .zip form...

http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/75


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Install Goo Manager, open Goo and tap the menu button to install open recovery script (TRWP). It'll give you the version before installing it. Goo also has the option to boot into recovery.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Install Goo Manager, open Goo and tap the menu button to install open recovery script (TRWP). It'll give you the version before installing it. Goo also has the option to boot into recovery.


That does not answer his question. :grin: I've seen the recovery manager in Rom Toolbox Lite, but never played with it. How does it work? I always manually install TWRP using a .img file downloaded from TeamWin's Techerata server. That way I get the version I want. Using GooManager's open recovery script only gets one the latest version, which of late, I don't trust. I know, I know, if it's good enough for Shumash, it's good enough for you. :winkP:


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

RTP lists the versions. lets you choose the one you want, it downloads it and installs it for you, just like Goo.

I'm not sure how current the version are on the TP and won't have access to one until Sunday. (I'm out of town.)

The latest version available via RTP on my Note II is 2.5.0.1, yet I have 2.6.3.0 installed.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> +1





RolandDeschain79 said:


> +2 Amen brother


Where were you guys when I was getting wedgies in high school? :huh:


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Where were you guys when I was getting wedgies in high school? :huh:


 Probably at home giving my little brother a wedgie.


----------



## Y314K (Jan 21, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Install Goo Manager, open Goo and tap the menu button to install open recovery script (TRWP). It'll give you the version before installing it. Goo also has the option to boot into recovery.


Right... GooManager is the way I've always install it before... I am working on getting my TP's WebOS back to stock... So I will be using AcmeInstaller again... And I am trying to find a way to install TWRP thru the AcmeInstaller... But it seems they don't release the latest in .zip form that works with AcmeInstaller anymore....



nevertells said:


> That does not answer his question. :grin: I've seen the recovery manager in Rom Toolbox Lite, but never played with it. How does it work? I always manually install TWRP using a .img file downloaded from TeamWin's Techerata server. That way I get the version I want. Using GooManager's open recovery script only gets one the latest version, which of late, I don't trust. I know, I know, if it's good enough for Shumash, it's good enough for you. :winkP:


correct... are u installing it thru adb since it's an .img file ???



Colchiro said:


> RTP lists the versions. lets you choose the one you want, it downloads it and installs it for you, just like Goo.
> 
> I'm not sure how current the version are on the TP and won't have access to one until Sunday. (I'm out of town.)
> 
> The latest version available via RTP on my Note II is 2.5.0.1, yet I have 2.6.3.0 installed.


Nice... Same as GooManager but better... But maybe not up to date...

I would like to have CWM6 & TWRP available at the same time but is it true if u install one after the other it gets rid of the option on moboot...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Y314K said:


> Right... GooManager is the way I've always install it before... I am working on getting my TP's WebOS back to stock... So I will be using AcmeInstaller again... And I am trying to find a way to install TWRP thru the AcmeInstaller... But it seems they don't release the latest in .zip form that works with AcmeInstaller anymore....
> 
> correct... are u installing it thru adb since it's an .img file ???


Not ADB, I download the .img file and rename it to uImage.TWRP and copy it to the /boot folder with Rom Toolbox Lite.

If you use open recovery script in GooManager, CWM will get deleted. If you save a copy of uImage.ClockworkMod elsewhere, after running ORS, you could copy it back with RTL. Just be sure you have enough room in the /boot folder to have both programs there at the same time.

And like I said above, later versions of TWRP have caused problems on the TouchPad.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Just be sure you have enough room in the /boot folder to have both programs there at the same time.


Be especially careful if you have a custom moboot screen installed. There usually isn't room for all 3.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Be especially careful if you have a custom moboot screen installed. There usually isn't room for all 3.


One thing I did a long time ago was to follow one poster's suggestion to delete a file in the /boot called either update.uImage or uImage.update. It's about 5 mb in size and is not needed any more by WebOS. I have been running TWRP and CWM side by side for about a year now. I also seem to remember that the newer versions of CWM by J.C. Sullins are much smaller than the older CWM5 that everyone was using vs. CWM6.


----------

